# wi-fi router needed



## aby geek (May 10, 2011)

hi friends

i have airtel broadband , but my sis wants a a wifi connection for her tablet.

could u suggest a decent router and also explain how i should connect it.


----------



## Sarath (May 10, 2011)

Home Wireless Routers: Best Buy and Top 5 Rankings of Latest Home Wireless Routers from Buffalo, Belkin, D-Link, Netgear, Linksys, etc <PC World India Reviews < PCWorld.in check them out

get something around 2-3k. Just take the LAN cable and plug it into the router. (where how given in manual) If you are using the telephone line then get the converter if not already present for 800bucks.

I have a linksys one. I used the software that came with it to configure the connection and it was all set up in an hours time. (A 10min work actually)

Keep the router somewhere in the center of the house. Put a password (read in manual) WPA2 mode ( i dont know what it is either; you'll see the options WEP WPA and WPA2)
I think it is the highest security level. If your device is not detecting the router but your PC is then reduce security level from WPA2 to WEP. Dont get into all this now. Buy a router first.


----------



## aby geek (May 11, 2011)

will myy internet speed suffer if i put wifi router?

at first i thought airtel iptv would be a good option but it aint.


----------



## ico (May 11, 2011)

Thread moved to Networking.

anyways, read this post:



ico said:


> There are two things which you can do.
> 
> 1) Get a Wifi router and use your ADSL modem with it. The Ethernet cable from your ADSL modem goes into the Wifi router which shares the internet through Wifi. Wifi routers also have LAN ports so you can connect your PC through LAN too.
> 
> ...


----------



## aby geek (May 11, 2011)

oops didnt go that deep thank you

airtel people wont have problem with it right?

and also how does wifi share my bandwidth?


----------



## Sarath (May 11, 2011)

I dont think the internet speeds will suffer, even if there is it'll be marginal. I just got 425kBps max on my torrent and i have a 4mbps conn so thats pretty decent.

The only thing that suffers is the latency or pings which increase by about 20-30ms i guess. google for info. Only important for gaming. For normal web surfing it is too short to be noticed. Although i even game on wifi (PC and PS3) so thats not a prob. 

So in short there will be no significant drop in performance. [Unless you live in a mansion]

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For some reason the above posts dint show up so im replying now

>NO airtel wont have a problem with it but do ask them what kind of router do you need. They said any router will work when i asked them. I use a WRT-120N @2.5k Its a good one and has served me well and even my friends have got the exact same one (again for a 2mbps airtel conn. shared by 3 people)

I didnt understand by what you mean by the wifi sharing the bandwidth.


----------



## desiibond (May 11, 2011)

I am using Netgear wi-fi router with airtel broadband and my friend has Linksys router. I would pick Linksys over Netgear. Easy to setup, great support. I connect my phone (n900), laptop and dekstop to wi-fi and unless something (downloads etc) takes entire bandwidth, there is no issue with speed. Neither me nor my friend had to make any configuration changes to modem. it was more like plug-n-play. and the instruction manual is pretty much straightforward.


----------



## asingh (May 11, 2011)

You will not loose any speed/bandwidth due to router. Just keep the security strong so no one piggy backs on your radio waves.


----------



## aby geek (May 12, 2011)

aah thanks 
so i just run two clients of an MMO together , orr i play browser rpgs. i hope they wont experience crashing or disconnect.

why i dint take iptv coz for the same monthly plan they were gvng me half speeds and reduced the mnthly data limit by 5gb.

and had to pay 1800 for set top box then i get a router free and god knows what quality.

crapped the idea .

so now give me a shortlisted list of routers or router cum adsl.

the device i want to run mainly is nook reader running android.


----------

